# Oral Sex



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife has a strange and unique problem.

When she was a child, she got braces at a young age, she was a Experimental child for her Orthodontits (sp?) anyway she had quite afew teeth removed, so her teeth, fit her mouth, nowadays, they crack the palate and expand the mouth to meet the teeth.

Anyway, my wife is a tiny woman (4'11") she has a tiny mouth to meet her body.

Anyway, she has a very difficult time with giving Oral, becuase basically she can only fit my head in her mouth, she has bought books on how to do this better, but she will always gag. I told her she doesn't have to go crazy over it, maybe 5-10 min then move on to regular sex. But I can tell she is self concious of this issue.

So I am wondering, do any of you other woman have this issue where you constantly gag? If you ahd this in the past, how did you get over it? any Techniques? Suggestions?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i tend to gag when im going for the full hit. if i ever felt uncomfortable , i'd stop. 
if i do ot for long periods, mouth tends to ache. 
the suggestion is, just take your time and relax more. like you say dont go mad. go back and fore from sex to oral.


----------



## Blue (Mar 17, 2009)

She needs to use her tongue more, that's all. Giving head isn't just about the penis being in the mouth, there's so much more to it!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

the only time I gag is when I do like justean, and take his whole penis in my mouth down to the bottom. it's not huge, but not tiny either, so he's long enough that it's hard to get it all the way in my mouth, since when I do, it touches the back of my throat. 

haha... this is wayyyyy TMI.. ;-) 

I don't have a tiny mouth though, so that's not a prob. I do a lot of tounge work, like blue said. So maybe that could work for you two, since she's got a smaller mouth?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

marina72 said:


> the only time I gag is when I do like justean, and take his whole penis in my mouth down to the bottom. it's not huge, but not tiny either, so he's long enough that it's hard to get it all the way in my mouth, since when I do, it touches the back of my throat.
> 
> haha... this is wayyyyy TMI.. ;-)
> 
> I don't have a tiny mouth though, so that's not a prob. I do a lot of tounge work, like blue said. So maybe that could work for you two, since she's got a smaller mouth?


sorry marina but my H is big :rofl:


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

justean said:


> sorry marina but my H is big :rofl:


Well aren't you a lucky gal! :smthumbup:


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh well, maybe mine is too? I dont' know, what is considered big? 
I guess it's about 7-8 inches when erect. that's enough for me! LOL...


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

marina72 said:


> oh well, maybe mine is too? I dont' know, what is considered big?
> I guess it's about 7-8 inches when erect. that's enough for me! LOL...


yeh i suppose your right, quality over quantity.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72 said:


> oh well, maybe mine is too? I dont' know, what is considered big?
> I guess it's about 7-8 inches when erect. that's enough for me! LOL...


In that case, I'm assuming you have to swallow in order to get past your gag reflex when taking it all in?


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

swallow as in, when he finishes? no way, can't do it, tried it, just can't handle it, almost threw up on him lol....


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72 said:


> swallow as in, when he finishes? no way, can't do it, tried it, just can't handle it, almost threw up on him lol....


No, I am referring to the deep throat technique... It's not for everyone.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

marina72 said:


> swallow as in, when he finishes? no way, can't do it, tried it, just can't handle it, almost threw up on him lol....


im in agreeance with marina - the bl**dy stuff is disgusting.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

justean said:


> im in agreeance with marina - the bl**dy stuff is disgusting.


I managed to sell my wife on the health benefits - (with a straight face)  

Unfortunately practising semen retention does tend to concentrate the zinc to very high levels - she says it's like liquid metal. "Terminator 2" eat your heart out.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

ewwww LOL... 
yeah, my hubby tried that when we were dating, he told me if he ate a bunch of something, such as coffee flavored ice cream, that his stuff would taste like whatever he ate... and asked me what flavor I liked LOL..

I told him where he could take it. It wasn't a deal breaker for him, and he hasn't asked me to do it, since I tried once and couldn't do it. He's my doll. doesn't complain about that part.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

But seriously though, it is full of proteins, hormones and minerals. As I only cum once per month, I can't bear the thought of it being wasted!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

mark your a nutta.
again i agree with marina ewwwwwwwwwwww.
so what else dont you waste at home then mark?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

justean said:


> mark your a nutta.
> again i agree with marina ewwwwwwwwwwww.
> so what else dont you waste at home then mark?


I kid you not, I had a female friend who's boyfriend saved tea bags on a line across the kitchen. He pegged them up with cloths pegs. Needless to say they did not last long. And the creep had the cheek to ask to borrow my motorbike


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

mark, theres some strange puppies out there. lol


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

umm yes that's disgustin...

LOL.... saving tea bags? who does that? haha...

I like some hot tea, but I don't wanna resuse the bags!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

supposedly Orange juice and Pineapple juice make it taste better, and also I heard that it taste better after a man has a vesectomy...


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

my hubby can drink oragne juice till the cows come home, it's isn't gonna change my mind! LOL.... as I said before... 


Ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!!! ;-P


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

how about a little chocolate syrup on top??? LOL


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, we've done that... it's too sticky!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OH your hubby is going to be one happy man when we are done with this thread, me on the other hand will be frustrated....lol.

I heard it's good for your skin ladies.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

lalalalala.... not listening! LOL.....

not gonna do it, wouldn't be prudent... read my lips, there will be no swallowing! LOL...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

you been talking to my wife??? I swear it's a conspiracy...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Shoot, forget swallowing, my wife won't even let it get to the point of the decision to spit or swallow...


----------



## lizzy23 (Jan 13, 2009)

I will say this...swallowing is an aquired taste. I do it, but really don't care for the taste...my husband isn't really into it that (which is the craziest thing, cause I like to do it).


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Every man tastes different, just like women do. I'm not sure about the whole tasting better after a vasectomy, I didn't notice a different in my husband after he became a Sunkist. I would like to experiment with the whole taste thing... I think I need to do a study on it. I have no problem with swallowing but yes, it is an acquired taste/action. I love pretty much everything about sex and that's just part of it but damn it makes me thirsty after!!! lol.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

you're killing me and alot of men here junebug!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

:rofl:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Junebug said:


> Every man tastes different, just like women do. I'm not sure about the whole tasting better after a vasectomy, I didn't notice a different in my husband after he became a Sunkist. I would like to experiment with the whole taste thing... I think I need to do a study on it. I have no problem with swallowing but yes, it is an acquired taste/action. I love pretty much everything about sex and that's just part of it but damn it makes me thirsty after!!! lol.


well i never knew that. actually i just never thought about it.
but i agree with GA - you made me laugh


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

lizzy23 said:


> I will say this...swallowing is an aquired taste. I do it, but really don't care for the taste...my husband isn't really into it that (which is the craziest thing, cause I like to do it).


My wife says swallowing or not is the difference between like and love.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Junebug said:


> but damn it makes me thirsty after!!! lol.


My wife likes to have a glass of water nearby - I chewed 2 zinc tablets once, and I was nearly sick, so I can understand.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah, I love my hubby to pieces, but I'm still not gonna do it. I tried once, and almost threw up on his member.... got nothin to do with like or love, it's just plain nasty, and some girls have a strong consitution I guess. LOL... 

it's like taking two shot glasses full of cum flavored egg nog

ewwww... huhhhhh


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

revitalizedhusband said:


> Shoot, forget swallowing, my wife won't even let it get to the point of the decision to spit or swallow...


Im in the same boat you are...


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

marina72 said:


> I'm still not gonna do it. I tried once, and almost threw up on his member.... got nothin to do with like or love, it's just plain nasty, and some girls have a strong consitution I guess. LOL...
> 
> it's like taking two shot glasses full of cum flavored egg nog
> 
> ewwww... huhhhhh


you know what i sussed wi you marina - you have a way with words. but in the same words i totally agree with you.

sorry mark - two zinc tabs - stil not the same.
i think you need to try the real thing yourself. see how many proteins you find you like! ewwwww


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

justean said:


> sorry mark - two zinc tabs - stil not the same.
> i think you need to try the real thing yourself. see how many proteins you find you like! ewwwww


I have, it's great


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

haha! ahhh! Mark, you're wild  LOL


thanks Justie... haha Justean.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i dont believe you. but once we tried breast milk in a cup of tea. thats real gross.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I have, it's great


My husband is in to it too Mark... 

I can't expect him to 'enjoy my juices' if I won't do the same... That's not very fair!!! lol

I actually laughed out loud reading these replies.

Sorry GA!!!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

justean said:


> i dont believe you. but once we tried breast milk in a cup of tea. thats real gross.


I told you, we never waste things. I had to take the lead at one point...


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I breast fed both of my babies,,, and one time when hubby was gettin busy with the foreplay, this was a long time ago... he accidentally got a shot of breast milk, as I was still nursing at the time!! haha... he didn't enjoy it. ewwwww but hey, it's the most wonderful substance on earth for a baby.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

There was a spate of conjunctivitis in our locality when Mrs. T was still breast feeding. I caught it in both eyes. We has heard that breast milk kills it, so I got her to squirt me in the eyes - I was cured same day  Like I say, we never waste anything.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOLOL..... You're just a nutter Mark! HAHAHA.... breast milk in your eyes? You know they have nurses and doctors for that kind of thing, but hey, it's economical I guess ! hehehehe


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

marina72 said:


> LOLOL..... You're just a nutter Mark! HAHAHA.... breast milk in your eyes? You know they have nurses and doctors for that kind of thing, but hey, it's economical I guess ! hehehehe


I always prefer a natural product over a drug any day. I really regret not being able to remember the taste either.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I never really had any problem with the idea of a guy finishing in my mouth it was just the taste that put me off, Its kind of oily and just stays for ages.

On the other hand if you don't let a guy come in your mouth you've got to either switch to regular sex or wank him off, and I just find the whole wanking to finish to be really off putting. Whereas if you swallow its just nice and discrete.

What I do is what a friend suggested to me years ago I aim to position him so that its kind of like a tounge depressor, it feels a little wierd when the cum hits the back of my throat but I'm able to swallow without using my tounge and I never get a taste. It can be a slightly awkward position especially if the guy actually takes a while to physically ejaculate.

I do dribble a little which guys in the past have sometimes mistaken for cum. Guys have always loved it so everybodies happy


----------



## amorebeautifulquestion (Mar 22, 2009)

Have her try when she first wakes up when the gag reflex is at its weakest. Also you can try some oral anesthetics available over the counter. Try Chloreseptic spray, the cherry flavored version. Make sure she does three good sprays before beginning. Have her stand over the sink, say ahhhh and aim for her uvula. She will probably gag each time but that is what you want. Better to gag during the numbing process than during the knobing process. Be careful not to get any on your penis or it will numb you as well. If she consumes alcohol (not in the morning hopefully) it will tend to decrease her inhibitions and relax her muscles as well. Finally, gently pulling the penis down towards the testicles will help her get more in her mouth. A word about swallowing. Does a women's orgasm feel better when the man is inside of her or pulls out just prior to or during her orgasm? During cunnilingus, does a woman prefer a man who stops when she is able to climax or continue without stopping. Every person is different but you can apply this "what feels better" scenario with fellatio. If a man would rather come into thin air as opposed to a mouth, vagina or other that is up to him. From my perspective the best "oralgasms" I have is when a woman deepthroats an then s-l-o-w-l-y swallows. This way she can keep me in her mouth until I am completely flaccid. As MarkTwain alludes to: It took so long to make it and I'll never have that recipe again.


----------



## BlueRoseRed (Mar 21, 2009)

Sometimes gagging is good, it's a turn on for some men. As long as she doesn't throw up, gagging isn't a big deal. But, a way to try and lessen the gag reflex is to suck on those cough drops that numbs your throat when it's sore. Or tell her to drink some hot tea right before she starts and keep the tea by her so she can sip some more than continue. It also feels good for the guy too.


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

I agree with everyone on the numbing stuff...either the spray or the cough drops.....cough drops or mints (strong ones) can also give some sensation during oral. 

As far as swallowing goes I have done it from day one...not really sure why but I just always have it doesnt bother me one bit. I actually dont really taste much of anything with it. 

For the ladies that dont do it...if you wanted to do it once in a while....again try the mint in the mouth the mint will over power the taste of the cum.


----------



## amorebeautifulquestion (Mar 22, 2009)

One of my favorite comediennes, Carrie Snow said, "If God were a woman sperm would taste like chocolate." Good advice ladies. I am very honored to be in the company of such open minded and contemporary gals. Bravo!


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife use to love it.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

im not going technical so ill just explain it simply like this....guys drink a ton of pineapple juice after a masterbating or sex session...the next time you are ready to get it on, it will taste different...sweeter,...at least thats what my wife told me when we tried it as an experiment about a year ago. we tried before and after. we had sex one night before and i drank the juice the rest of the night then the following day and that night she said it tastes totally different more like a neutral taste without the acidic ammonia type smell either...also women would taste better if they didnt smoke either...the pine apple juice really works...


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolutely nothing better than breast milk! Makes me want to get Mrs. Cone pregnant so I can have some more!



marina72 said:


> I breast fed both of my babies,,, and one time when hubby was gettin busy with the foreplay, this was a long time ago... he accidentally got a shot of breast milk, as I was still nursing at the time!! haha... he didn't enjoy it. ewwwww but hey, it's the most wonderful substance on earth for a baby.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Fritz said:


> My wife use to love it.


As a sexually frustrated friend once said. “The only oral sex I get is arguing about it.” :rofl:


----------



## iceman7570 (Nov 10, 2008)

as for as the gag reflex goes my wife does what she heard about from a friend who is a dr,and that was to put a pinch of salt in the back of her throat, she swears by it now so it works for her. and you can guess how long a container of salt would last.


----------



## Patti (Oct 30, 2010)

We have been married for over thirty-seven years, raised four children, and I have learned the art of fellatio and regularly swallow my husband's semen. I keep the glans of his penis towards the back of my throat when he ejaculates. Thus, his semen simply goes down my throat while I enjoy his manly attributes. This approach, after many years of practice is most enjoyable for us. His semen was definitely an acquired taste. However, swallowing has increased the intimacy of our marriage and I feel nourished when I see the pleasure in his eyes and hear his soft, tender moans of enjoyment. Furthermore, there is no cleanup! I perform fellatio because it is an intimate, healthy act and his doctor (a woman) tells me that regular ejaculations are good for a man’s longevity.


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

Patti... You are incredible. A lucky man you have there. I could only dream of my wife caring for me in that way. We are 10 years into our marriage and I fear we will not make it even half as long as you have.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

The beauty of oral sex on a man is the variety of ways that it can be performed to suit the taste of both parties. Women with small mouths, sensitive gag reflexes, fear of taste of semen can lick, suck briefly, mouthing the other parts and use hands. Anything to lend variety to sex. Oral sex on a man does not have to be yes or no, it can always be yes and creatively performed according to the desires, talents and comfort of both parties. So for men who have partners who will not do bj for various reasons how about trying other techniques to avoid whatever the objections are? Be creative.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> In that case, I'm assuming you have to swallow in order to get past your gag reflex when taking it all in?


That's what I do with my husband. He's super big too. I don't go down on him often, because my jaws ache after a minute or two anyway. I grind my teeth in my sleep (sorry to mention teeth grinding along with bj's lol) so I'm guessing that my jaws hurt from that. 

Oral is more than getting it all in there. You can use your hands and mouth. If my mouth gets particularly sore, I use both hands and either go up and down with one and play with his balls with the other, or I do a GENTLE twisting motion (one hand goes one way and the other goes the opposite while both go up and down) and just his head is in my mouth. Flick your tongue on the underside of his head too, I bet he'll love that. 

My H absolutely loves when I deep throat him, but the trick is to almost "swallow" his penis to prevent gagging. I hope this helps out a bit!!!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I have that problem also.

I can only get the head in my mouth, so I use my hand and mouth together keeping my hand right up against my mouth. My mouth gets tired easily too and then it locks up so I have to stop. My H is not so much into oral so it works for us. Some men like to have their balls and anus touched, or have the wife look up at them, etc

Another thing to do is have her watch you masturbate and then let her give you hand jobs.

Always use oil.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a similar problem and it is magnified by the fact that my H requires a lot of stimulation. You can give oral without "deep throating" What I do is allow the head slide in my hand as I grip it firmly. When my mouth gets tired I still us my hand and let the underside just under the tip (which is very sensitive) to rub against my tounge , lips and face. As OP said i have watched and taken mental notes on how my H masturbates and see what he does. If you have not done this it is very helpful and very erotic to me. If my intention is to finish him that way as opposed to foreplay I find out it is easiest if he is very aroused first. 


PS I am not sure the big to-do that is made about the taste of semen. I wouldn’t order it off of a menu if other beverages were available but, still.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Just1Man said:


> Patti... You are incredible. A lucky man you have there. I could only dream of my wife caring for me in that way. We are 10 years into our marriage and I fear we will not make it even half as long as you have.


I agree- Pattie way to go!!!
You know how to make your man feel like a King!
Cheers:smthumbup:


----------



## Serena (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe she coud get a "sleeve" of sorts to put over your shaft and then just concentrate on the head. Maybe too she could put some flavored lotion or gel on the head causing her to enjoy the tongue work more since it would be flavored like strawberry, cinnamon, or whatever she likes. She could even use flavored lube like vanilla or strawberry. That would make the "sleeve" move up and down over your shaft, so for you it's like the whole thing is in her mouth, not just the head.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

oh an all this talk about the taste of it and not swallowing... it's really nbd. I've only ever swallowed!!! Get him in there, let him shoot the back of your throat. It'll trickle down before you even know what hit ya 
There has only been ONE time where I have completely regretted that decision. It involved drinking.... somehow I ended up upside down.....he didn't warn me..... out my nose it came. I will never complain about taste after that... oh god the smell...... for days!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Would you be happy and satisfied if she used a combination of licking sucking the nut sack and using her hands?


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here! You guys are so lucky! I have known my wife 20 years and although she loves receiving oral sex she has NEVER gone anywhere near me with her mouth! I was her first 'love'...she simply refuses to do it. Initially she blamed the 'smell'...despite showering/cleaning 2x a day...so I got circumcised (I always wanted to be)...still refuses point blank. So a couple of years ago I stopped giving her oral. I used to do it for her because I could see how much she enjoyed it = I enjoyed it. I would love to give AND receive oral. So to those of you who give and receive...ENJOY!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

This topic made me laugh  Thanks guys. 

On topic: I've only been with my girl and I remember the first time I got oral. She swallowed, had a sour look on her face and said it was very bitter and organic feeling. It seems to change with me though. Sometimes more salty and sometimes neutral. Either way, she almost always swallows or spits sometimes for show. 

Have to say though, never understood why women don't like it. I'm with Mark on this. I've tasted it quit often and it' not so bad, sometimes even somewhat tasty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> Would you be happy and satisfied if she used a combination of licking sucking the nut sack and using her hands?


That would make me shoot my load hardcore!!!:smthumbup:

Cumming on a woman's face can be very Erotic at times


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

tattoomommy said:


> oh an all this talk about the taste of it and not swallowing... it's really nbd. I've only ever swallowed!!! Get him in there, let him shoot the back of your throat. It'll trickle down before you even know what hit ya
> There has only been ONE time where I have completely regretted that decision. It involved drinking.... somehow I ended up upside down.....he didn't warn me..... out my nose it came. I will never complain about taste after that... oh god the smell...... for days!


OMG, I would DIE! 

I have a high gag reflex, but I found the exact position to take it into my throat, where it doesn't usually bother me. If I start to feel the reflex, I go to the tip and lick and use my hands to play with his balls. He loves it. It's a special treat. :smthumbup:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Fordsvt said:


> Cumming on a woman's face can be very Erotic at times


??? I don't understand this,??? Why do you find this erotic? What is the reaction of your partner? If your partner does not like this what do you do since you like it so much, are you frustrated? I just hope my husband never ask me for this I would have a big problem .

Please don't be offended but I don't understand why anyone would want to do this. It seems somehow degrading. If your partner wanted to pee on your face after oral sex because she felt it was erotic, would you allow her to do it?


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

tattoomommy said:


> oh an all this talk about the taste of it and not swallowing... it's really nbd. I've only ever swallowed!!! Get him in there, let him shoot the back of your throat. It'll trickle down before you even know what hit ya
> There has only been ONE time where I have completely regretted that decision. It involved drinking.... somehow I ended up upside down.....he didn't warn me..... out my nose it came. I will never complain about taste after that... oh god the smell...... for days!


a smart woman here told me its only no big deal if it doesnt bother YOU (and that goes for anything u can think of)


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> ??? I don't understand this,??? Why do you find this erotic? What is the reaction of your partner? If your partner does not like this what do you do since you like it so much, are you frustrated?
> ...
> I don't understand why anyone would want to do this.
> ...
> If your partner wanted to pee on your face after oral sex because she felt it was erotic, would you allow her to do it?


First, sorry if TMI. Just tell me and I'll edit.

Well, I'll just add another man's perspective. I really can't explain why me and my gal like it. It's not all the time, but every once in a while she gets in the mood and asks for it. And then it is very erotic. Just like during other timesshe might want me to come in her mouth, inside her etc.

I do understand why someone would think it's gross, but we have always been experimenting, switching between dominant and submissive roles, and so far not much (if any) has grossed us out.

About the pee, well, never tried it, none of us have ever wanted to try it, but if she wanted, I wouldn't mind trying, to see how it goes (in the shower ofcourse). I could always say no. Just to be clear, she has squirted over me and a few times accidentally over my face. Never found it offending, but quite arousing.


----------



## bab123 (Dec 9, 2010)

My husband really doesn't like giving me oral sex. He gags! Thats right, gags. First off, I keep myself clean. Shave my legs and armpits. Trim the neather regions. Take a shower every day and make sure my puss is nice and clean.
He also claims that his tongue is short, and thats why he can't lick my puss the way I like it.( to me thats a lot of bull)
Its all well and good that I give him oral. But will he recipricate?
Reluctantly if ever. It has made me want to tell him he can suck his own ****! (ok, he would have to be a contortionist to do that)
Any suggestions on how he might get over the gagging?


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

bab123 said:


> He also claims that his tongue is short, and thats why he can't lick my puss the way I like it.( to me thats a lot of bull)
> ...
> suggestions on how he might get over the gagging?


All I can say is that the tongue thing is BS. My tong is also short, doesn't even stick out 1 cm max (less than 2/5 of an inch) and I do it all the time. Some things are difficult, such as pressing really hard for extended periods time. It does have other advantages, such as being able to move it faster than most men I've seen. The gag thing must be psychological, like making a kid eat something he or she despises. I don't know how to get him over that but just wanted to support you on the tongue thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

bab123 said:


> My husband really doesn't like giving me oral sex. He gags! Thats right, gags. First off, I keep myself clean. Shave my legs and armpits. Trim the neather regions. Take a shower every day and make sure my puss is nice and clean.
> He also claims that his tongue is short, and thats why he can't lick my puss the way I like it.( to me thats a lot of bull)
> Its all well and good that I give him oral. But will he recipricate?
> Reluctantly if ever. It has made me want to tell him he can suck his own ****! (ok, he would have to be a contortionist to do that)
> Any suggestions on how he might get over the gagging?


try flavored gel ??? but knowledge is power  I would go down on my wife and never had a complaint then one day when on youtube and typed in clitoris and g spot ,,,, she thought I was cheating on her  and when I told her what I did she said "your stupid"


----------

